# iphone 7 et récup de mot de passe pour réinitialisation



## feelzenoize (23 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour,

(PS : je ne connais pas l’IOS, le tél étant bloqué...)

Mon beau-père (75 ans) a acheté un iphone 7 reconditionné. Seulement quand il a voulu l’allumer on lui a demandé un mot de passe qu’il « ne connaissait pas ». Évidemment, après quelques tentatives le tél s’est bloqué. J’ai essayé de le réinitialiser en me connectant à itunes (sur le mac d’une copine), seulement la barre de progression de téléchargement du logiciel se bloquait systématiquement avant d’afficher un message d’erreur… Bref, on a décidé d’aller voir un réparateur, qui a réinitialisé le téléphone jusqu’où il pouvait, c’est-à-dire jusqu’à la demande d’identifiant du compte apple, mais… Mon beau-père, qui a un problème avec les mots de passe, ne connaît plus son mot de passe apple!

J’engage alors la procédure pour « vous avez oublié votre mot de passe ». On me propose alors d’envoyer une notification au n° de téléphone de l’iphone concerné (dont on ne donne que les 2 derniers chiffres) qui est bien sur… bloqué, donc qui ne peut pas recevoir de notif ! Allez, on essaie autre chose : j’échange sa carte sim avec celle d’un autre iphone. La notif arrive bien sur l’autre iphone mais… on me demande le mot de passe de l’iphone de mon beau-père pour la lire ! Aaaargh ! Le serpent se mord la queue ! 
Vous l’avez compris, je suis sur le point de tout balancer contre le mur, pestant contre ces difficultés (et je n’ai pas 75 ans!), mais, en dernier recours, je me dis que je peux peut-être trouver de l’aide sur ce forum. Aidez moi s’il vous plaît, avant que je déménage pour aller habiter dans une grotte avec juste une bougie comme technologie…

Merciiii


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

feelzenoize a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (PS : je ne connais pas l’IOS, le tél étant bloqué...)
> 
> Mon beau-père (75 ans) a acheté un iphone 7 reconditionné. Seulement quand il a voulu l’allumer on lui a demandé un mot de passe qu’il « ne connaissait pas ».


Bonjour ,

Acheté chez qui ?


----------



## feelzenoize (23 Juillet 2021)

Dans le magasin orange de notre bonne cité.


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

feelzenoize a dit:


> Dans le magasin orange de notre bonne cité.


Retournez le voir avec l'iPhone et demandez un échange ou remboursement


----------



## feelzenoize (23 Juillet 2021)

Mais c'est qu'ils ne veulent pas ! Ils ont dit qu'ils ne reprenaient pas les tel reconditionnés ! On a bien sur essayé, d'autant plus qu'il me semble qu'un iphone pour une personne âgée qui ne connaît rien de rien à tout ce qui touche à l'informatique n'est pas une bonne idée...


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

Vous avez la facture ?


----------



## Sly54 (23 Juillet 2021)

feelzenoize a dit:


> Ils ont dit qu'ils ne reprenaient pas les tel reconditionnés !


Il faut lire les conditions de vente pour voir ce qu'Orange en dit.
Néanmoins, le tél devrait être libre de tout mot de passe. Il y a donc quelque part un bug chez Orange.


----------



## Gwen (23 Juillet 2021)

Il ne connaissait pas le code ou ne s'en rappelait plus ?


----------



## Jura39 (23 Juillet 2021)

feelzenoize a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> (PS : je ne connais pas l’IOS, le tél étant bloqué...)
> 
> Mon beau-père (75 ans) a acheté un iphone 7 reconditionné. Seulement *quand il a voulu l’allumer on lui a demandé un mot de passe qu’il « ne connaissait pas ».*


Pour moi le vendeur n'a pas fait son boulot , 
donc remboursement ou échange


----------



## feelzenoize (24 Juillet 2021)

Merci pour vos réponses ! Alors oui, il a la facture bien sur. Quant au mot de passe, je pense que la 1ere responsabilité vient de mon beau-père: il a du taper un mot de passe "comme ça", sans le noter nulle part... Et c'est vraiment con ! Mais le problème est de le récupérer maintenant ! 
Mais je lis dans vos réponses que vous me conseilleriez plutôt de tout faire pour le rendre. Il vous semble donc impossible ou très difficile de retrouver ce tel en état de marche un jour ?


----------



## Sly54 (24 Juillet 2021)

feelzenoize a dit:


> il a du taper un mot de passe "comme ça", sans le noter nulle part


Ah, OK, ce qui dédouane Orange de toute responsabilité.




feelzenoize a dit:


> Mais je lis dans vos réponses que vous me conseilleriez plutôt de tout faire pour le rendre. Il vous semble donc impossible ou très difficile de retrouver ce tel en état de marche un jour ?


Tu devrais téléphoner à Apple. Peut être qu'en passant dans un Apple store (ou équivalent) avec ma facture, Apple pourrait faire quelque chose.


----------



## feelzenoize (24 Juillet 2021)

> Ah, OK, ce qui dédouane Orange de toute responsabilité.


Ben oui, à moins de leur raconter des craques...


Sly54 a dit:


> Tu devrais téléphoner à Apple. Peut être qu'en passant dans un Apple store (ou équivalent) avec ma facture, Apple pourrait faire quelque chose.


Ben s'il n'y a plus que ça comme possibilité on va faire ça, oui. Ah la la !


----------

